# Another School Shooting



## MA-Caver (Feb 14, 2008)

> * Man kills 5, self at Northern Illinois*
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/niu_shooting
> By CARYN ROUSSEAU, Associated Press Writer 1 minute ago
> 
> ...


This is the fourth of this type incident this week.


> The shooting was the fourth at a U.S. school within a week.
> On Feb. 8, a woman shot two fellow students to death before committing suicide at Louisiana Technical College in Baton Rouge. In Memphis, Tenn., a 17-year-old is accused of shooting and critically wounding a fellow student Monday during a high school gym class, and the 15-year-old victim of a shooting at an Oxnard, Calif., junior high school has been declared brain dead.


Are our schools safe? What is it going to take? Armed security officers in the halls and classrooms? This is terrible because it takes a place of learning and enrichment and turns it into a place of terror and paranoia. I plan on starting school again soon. Am I going to have to find adequate places to sit near the exit during classes? Because I cannot (legally) carry a firearm though I would love to because I'm intending not to end up on the wrong end of a gun again, been there done that several times thank you, don't need to worry about it again... or do I? I mean if someone wants to deal with their depression/anger/whatever! with blowing their brains out, instead of getting legitimate help ... fine... do it in the sanctity of their own home, leave everyone else alone! 
My heart and sorrows go to the families of the slain 5 and of the other shootings as well. 
:asian:


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 14, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Are our schools safe? What is it going to take? Armed security officers in the halls and classrooms?



Well, there are a whole lot of malls, schools and doctor's offices in the United States.  Very few of them get shot up, as often as these types of stories seem to occur.  Would it really be worth it to turn our schools into little police states in a likely to be futile effort to stop these few events?


----------

